# New software 14.4 EXCELLENT



## cranbers

I just updated the unit to the new 14.4 released last night, I would say its about 20 percent snappier, I have gone back to the HD interface, and I see no reason to use SD anymore. Changing screens is noticeably faster, pretty amazing how much a few hundred milliseconds make. You see it in all interfaces, netflix, HD and even the SD interface menus.

Let's just hope zero lock ups and unresponsive interface issues. I have only been using it about an hour, so lets hope I don't eat these words.


----------



## Monty2_2001

Sure wish I'd get it. Just connected, no luck.


----------



## retired_guy

I got it last night; so far, no problems, but I've been primarily in SD. HD is faster than before.


----------



## curiousgeorge

cranbers said:


> I just updated the unit to the new 14.4 released last night, I would say its about 20 percent snappier, I have gone back to the HD interface, and I see no reason to use SD anymore. Changing screens is noticeably faster, pretty amazing how much a few hundred milliseconds make. You see it in all interfaces, netflix, HD and even the SD interface menus.
> 
> Let's just hope zero lock ups and unresponsive interface issues. I have only been using it about an hour, so lets hope I don't eat these words.


How can you call it "excellent" in an HOUR? Seems like "improved" or "on the right path" might be a better description especially if the slow-as-molasses HD interface only picked up 20% speed.


----------



## aaronwt

curiousgeorge said:


> How can you call it "excellent" in an HOUR? Seems like "improved" or "on the right path" might be a better description especially if the slow-as-molasses HD interface only picked up 20% speed.


20% would be a nice improvement for me. Right now I can page through the My Shows list pretty quickly but not as fast as when i tried out the SD menus for a few days. A 20% improvement would be noticeably faster. I'll have to check when I get home tonight.


----------



## cranbers

curiousgeorge said:


> How can you call it "excellent" in an HOUR? Seems like "improved" or "on the right path" might be a better description especially if the slow-as-molasses HD interface only picked up 20% speed.


Ah well, its like having a piece of meat with nothing on it, then adding some salt. It's not drastically different, but by comparison it is excellent. I am very impressed with the speed difference, as i said before its noticable in every area of the interface.

Its great and im very happy now, maybe that is just saying just how fricken bad it was before. It was annoyingly delayed before, now its not.

Good stuff. Let's just hope it gets better, we will see on the next update, June 17th??


----------



## _Ryan_

cranbers said:


> we will see on the next update, June 17th??


Are you just guessing that date or did I miss some sort of announcement from TiVo?


----------



## cranbers

Last update was april 16th, this update May 17th, just an educated guess.


----------



## _Ryan_

cranbers said:


> Last update was april 16th, this update May 17th, just an educated guess.


Gotcha.

By the way, if anyone is interested, I'm in Los Angeles and I did not get the update when I forced a connection 5 mins ago.


----------



## lessd

_Ryan_ said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> By the way, if anyone is interested, I'm in Los Angeles and I did not get the update when I forced a connection 5 mins ago.


Remember the one week rule with TiVo updates.


----------



## _Ryan_

lessd said:


> Remember the one week rule with TiVo updates.


Not familiar with that. I'm guessing you mean they roll them out in waves over a week or something...


----------



## sdzc

Are the parental controls now activated in the HD menus? I cannot move to the HD menu's without that being there. C'mon Tivo!!


----------



## crxssi

_Ryan_ said:


> Not familiar with that. I'm guessing you mean they roll them out in waves over a week or something...


In the other thread it is explained that they roll out to a limited number first, check to see what issues pop up, and then roll it out to everyone else "shortly after".


----------



## lessd

_Ryan_ said:


> Not familiar with that. I'm guessing you mean they roll them out in waves over a week or something...


TiVo rolls out the software updates to a few (some %) TiVos of a given series and than has a one week wait to see if any bad things happen to the people who got the update, if all is OK then the roll out goes to all.


----------



## andrewl570

was this software even intended to speed up the HD menus? It's gonna be funny when tivo comes out and says it just fixed some bugs but did not speed up the HDUI. Plus the 2nd core isnt and i have read that it wont speed up the HDUI.


----------



## wp746911

yeah there is a known phenomin with some cell phone updates (smart phones) where with every update some people will come and say how snappy things are...when it was just the phone reboot that did it...

But I would say this is different- making the HD menus useless to useful is a pretty big jump IMHO and likely to be real


----------



## aaronwt

wp746911 said:


> yeah there is a known phenomin with some cell phone updates (smart phones) where with every update some people will come and say how snappy things are...when it was just the phone reboot that did it...
> 
> But I would say this is different- making the HD menus useless to useful is a pretty big jump IMHO and likely to be real


I'm looking forward to this since my HD menus have never been useless. I have no idea why mine come up fairly quick compared to people saying it takes over 5 seconds. I still think it has to do with the INternet connection. I'll find out this weekend when I take a box over to my girlfriends house and I try it out with her slow 1mbs DSL connection. And it will be using the TiVo wireless G adapter.


----------



## eddieb187

Does this update fix the output resolutions not staying selected?


----------



## rainwater

eddieb187 said:


> Does this update fix the output resolutions not staying selected?


There generally isn't a fix to problems with your tv and/or receiver's buggy HDMI implementation. That is the most common cause of output resolutions changing.


----------



## mthomtech

aaronwt said:


> I'm looking forward to this since my HD menus have never been useless. I have no idea why mine come up fairly quick compared to people saying it takes over 5 seconds. I still think it has to do with the INternet connection. I'll find out this weekend when I take a box over to my girlfriends house and I try it out with her slow 1mbs DSL connection. And it will be using the TiVo wireless G adapter.


Good point. I also haven't seen the HD menus be as slow as described by some. Maybe one out of 10 screens takes a second to load, but generally they seem pretty snappy for me. I also have FiOS and have Premiere connected with wired connection. If the HD menus are at all dependent on the internet speed, we're lucky that we have FiOS speeds! Of course I definitely notice the speeds when downloading movies ... so quick.


----------



## Thuye

I got the update and Tivo now boots to a green screen (white text) telling me a severe error has occurred and it may take up to three hours for this screen to go away. Tivo then reboots (within 30 seconds) and comes back up to the green screen. This reboot sequence happens repeatedly. Device won&#8217;t boot now. So, I guess I get to have TIVO replace the box, reenter all the programming data, guided setup, have to call Comcast (that's the worse part)&#8230;


----------



## Richard Cranium

crxssi said:


> In the other thread it is explained that they roll out to a limited number first, check to see what issues pop up, and then roll it out to everyone else "shortly after".


That would explain why my XL in the family room got it and my regular premiere in the bedroom didn't.

I won't try to put a percentage on it, but it is NOTICEABLY faster in HD and SCREAMS in SD.


----------



## Adjatha

cranbers said:


> Ah well, its like having a piece of meat with nothing on it, then adding some salt. It's not drastically different, but by comparison it is excellent. I am very impressed with the speed difference, as i said before its noticable in every area of the interface.
> 
> Its great and im very happy now, maybe that is just saying just how fricken bad it was before. It was annoyingly delayed before, now its not.
> 
> Good stuff. Let's just hope it gets better, we will see on the next update, June 17th??


Great Analogy. I have received the update here in Geneva, Ohio. I thought that the HD menus seemed a bit faster and now I know why. Can't wait to see the performance once the 2nd core is enabled.


----------



## deandashl

Any actual new functionality or updated menus?

Kinda painful watching an electronic device being developed while already "on the shelf", so to speak. 

They need to get this going faster.


----------



## orangeboy

deandashl said:


> Any actual new functionality or updated menus?
> 
> Kinda painful watching an electronic device being developed while already "on the shelf", so to speak.
> 
> They need to get this going faster.


I'm sure the priorities are bugs. Unless you'd prefer the existing bugs coupled with the new functions and menus?


----------



## almighty

I didnt see any new features, but did notice quite a speed increase.


----------



## cranbers

After using it for several hours last night, goign through menu's, watching a few shows. The menu's etc are al noticably faster, to the point where its no longer annoying, that is you didn't realize just how slow they were before until now.
It's fun to page down in netflix and amazon vod and it responds as fast as you can hit the button, rather then that hit the button and there is just enough of a hesitation to mess up the flow.


No new features at all it seems. But hey its all good for what they did do. If performance is tolerable now, and it doesn't lock up while using HD. Thank you!

The main changes though are a generic thumb nail is loaded in the interface while waiting for the real ones to show up. In addition to the thumb nail, recorded video goes to paused black screen when you go to the option for the recorded show playing. (the menu that shows resume/delete/change season pass setting etc.

After switching to the HD from the sd interface it was mentioned in the past to restart the tivo, I didn't bother and everything seems to be going good.

This update was much needed and its making me a little more satisfied and I can even use the hd menu now, woo.


----------



## DeWitt

E. Norma Stitz said:


> That would explain why my XL in the family room got it and my regular premiere in the bedroom didn't.


Might be XL's first. I had the same experience. My XL got it, the Premiere did not.


----------



## ldobson

I instantly noticed that they have successfully iliminated the lag between playing a recording and redrawing the TiVo menu after a recording has finished, the HDUI seemed generally faster and I think it will only get better with time!


----------



## DaveWhittle

DeWitt said:


> Might be XL's first. I had the same experience. My XL got it, the Premiere did not.


interesting... I'm non-XL and didn't get it either.

Any "regular" Premiere's get the update?


----------



## Rebate_King

I have a XL and a regular premiere. Neither have gotten the update yet. Is there a sign up online to get the update sooner?


----------



## cranbers

DaveWhittle said:


> interesting... I'm non-XL and didn't get it either.
> 
> Any "regular" Premiere's get the update?


I have the premiere (non xl) and I received the update at 3am on the 18th.

I think it is just a phsed roll out, could you imagine if they bricked every one of the premiere's witha fouled update? As well as the load on their update servers if all were updated at the same time.


----------



## Rebate_King

cranbers said:


> I have the premiere (non xl) and I received the update at 3am on the 18th.
> 
> I think it is just a phsed roll out, could you imagine if they bricked every one of the premiere's witha fouled update? As well as the load on their update servers if all were updated at the same time.


I don't think the load on the servers would be that great. There probably aren't a large # of premieres out that in the wild.


----------



## aaronwt

We have no idea what the sales numbers for the Premieres are.

besides the full software release is probably downloaded at some point in advance, and then at some point later when the daily connection is made, it is told to install the software.


----------



## WayneCarter

FWIW My non-XL Premier got 14.4 last night (it has only been in service since Tuesday). I brought up my second Premier (also non-XL) this AM and it updated to 14.1c. I'll see what happens tonight. I hope it upgrades before the M-Card fairy comes calling Friday afternoon.


----------



## Thuye

DaveWhittle said:


> interesting... I'm non-XL and didn't get it either.
> 
> Any "regular" Premiere's get the update?


I got it on a regular Premiere. The green screen seems to have been caused by the expander. Unplugged it and told tivo I would not be using it and the device booted. Now wondering if the update broke the expander or was it just it's time to go...


----------



## deandashl

orangeboy said:


> I'm sure the priorities are bugs. Unless you'd prefer the existing bugs coupled with the new functions and menus?


I'd like TiVo to work on BOTH. Adding new features is one thing. Updating the SW so owners are willing to switch back to the (partly) HDUI because they can "tolerate" it now is a little sad, but needs to be done.

Another 2 months or so and the Premiere SW will be ready for a beta release. Another couple months for bug testing and the Premiere will be ready for sale. You'd still have to finish much of it on the fly. Anything before that would be inviting a PR hit that TiVo may never recover.

Good thing TiVo didn't rush the Premiere............oh, oh

A third tuner TiVo should be out in a year or two, when TiVo realizes that goofy mistake, the menu updates should be done by then. Plus, they may have streaming Extenders. I'm in for the Series 4.1 assuming the company is still in good shape. But will I be on Satellite by then? and will anyone consider TiVo "better" anymore?


----------



## chicagobrownblue

I'm non-XL also and my Tivo is zipping along on 14.4.


----------



## SoBayJake

rainwater said:


> There generally isn't a fix to problems with your tv and/or receiver's buggy HDMI implementation. That is the most common cause of output resolutions changing.


This has been hashed out over and over. The TiVo should NOT arbitrarily deselect resolutions that I have checked. If I select 720p/1080i/1080p, output 1080p if the source is 1080p. It is MY FAULT if the TV can't handle it, and display a blank screen.

The outputs should stick regardless, or have an option to make them stick.


----------



## eddieb187

rainwater said:


> There generally isn't a fix to problems with your tv and/or receiver's buggy HDMI implementation. That is the most common cause of output resolutions changing.


There is nothing wrong with my equipment.
I have a TiVo HD and it does not randomly uncheck the outputs I selected.
What ever resolution I check stays checked.
This is an issue with all Premieres and I was told they are working on it and a future update will correct this.


----------



## jmill

eddieb187 said:


> There is nothing wrong with my equipment.
> I have a TiVo HD and it does not randomly uncheck the outputs I selected.
> What ever resolution I check stays checked.
> This is an issue with all Premieres and I was told they are working on it and a future update will correct this.


I would highly suspect it is *your particular unit* that is randomly switching resolutions. I have 3 Premiere units and none of them exhibit that.


----------



## SoBayJake

jmill said:


> I would highly suspect it is *your particular unit* that is randomly switching resolutions. I have 3 Premiere units and none of them exhibit that.


No, it is NOT his unit. This is a commonly known issue, and it should STICK.


----------



## sghrush

SoBayJake said:


> This has been hashed out over and over. The TiVo should NOT arbitrarily deselect resolutions that I have checked. If I select 720p/1080i/1080p, output 1080p if the source is 1080p. It is MY FAULT if the TV can't handle it, and display a blank screen.
> 
> The outputs should stick regardless, or have an option to make them stick.


Discussed here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=446118


----------



## sghrush

SoBayJake said:


> No, it is NOT his unit. This is a commonly known issue, and it should STICK.


Your are correct. It is NOT his unit. According to Margret's email to me, this is a known issue and Tivo is 'tracking' it.


----------



## aaronwt

Fortunately it must not be very widespread.


----------



## supersportsfan

Oh wow. I read this, forced a restart, and nothing. Then I checked my software and noticed I already had it! I'll have to play around with it, but I didn't notice any particular speed increase before I realized I had it. (I am still seeing to green loading circle when jumping to the next page on the now playing list...that is currently my biggest gripe right now...)

I'll report back.


----------



## stevo1569

I've forced at least 10 connections in the past day and still nothing. I have a Premiere regular and have switched to the SD menus and lemmie tell ya, even having this 14.1 software gives me absolutely no lag time between menus. I can't wait to get the 14.4 update so I can go back to the HDUI and get what I paid for.

Anyone have any up-to-date time frame on the roll out to the rest of the population of Premiere's?


----------



## aaronwt

Forcing 10 connections won't improve your chances of getting the update.


----------



## Unseen Llama

aaronwt said:


> Forcing 10 connections won't improve your chances of getting the update.


No, but it will allowed him to snag it quicker when it does become available.


----------



## Adjatha

DaveWhittle said:


> interesting... I'm non-XL and didn't get it either.
> 
> Any "regular" Premiere's get the update?


My premiere received the update


----------



## Thuye

I noticed Tivo was indicating pending restart, so I restarted (to apply the update). Tivo would not boot, I would get the green screen (severe error) and Tivo would do nothing but reboot to the green screen. I unplugged my expander (and told Tivo I would did not want to use the expander). Tivo booted and ran fine. I plugged the expander back in. Tivo set it up and is running fine. It appears the update trashed the partition on the expander. Wonder if anyone else has experienced this?


----------



## davezatz

stevo1569 said:


> Anyone have any up-to-date time frame on the roll out to the rest of the population of Premiere's?


TiVo has told me it could be a few weeks. I assume the initial batch has received the update, and a larger push will happen in a week or so. I've also been told this is a 'patch release' to improve performance and stability. Although the versioning makes it seem more substantial... Lastly, I've confirmed the second core is not active under 14.4 for whatever that's worth.


----------



## SugarBowl

stevo1569 said:


> I've forced at least 10 connections in the past day and still nothing. I have a Premiere regular and have switched to the SD menus and lemmie tell ya, even having this 14.1 software gives me absolutely no lag time between menus. I can't wait to get the 14.4 update so I can go back to the HDUI and get what I paid for.
> 
> Anyone have any up-to-date time frame on the roll out to the rest of the population of Premiere's?


You need to force 30 connections within a 24 hr period.


----------



## aaronwt

Unseen Llama said:


> No, but it will allowed him to snag it quicker when it does become available.


Typically it's downloaded in advance. Plus it's only been a few days since the limited release. If it doesn't come out today, you wouldn't think it would be out until next week. Since it's never a good idea to release an update prior to the weekend.


----------



## cranbers

SugarBowl said:


> You need to force 30 connections within a 24 hr period.


Nah its a 100, I wonder if they would wind up blocking you because they think your unit is malfunctioning? That would take an awfully long time. I wonder if you could call tech support and they could add you special.


----------



## lessd

cranbers said:


> Nah its a 100, I wonder if they would wind up blocking you because they think your unit is malfunctioning? That would take an awfully long time. I wonder if you could call tech support and they could add you special.


When TiVo does a software release it's to a small random % of units, TiVo then waits a week or so to see if any problems are found in that small group, you can have your TiVo call in as much as you want but until the big switch is turn on and all TiVos due for that update are put in the TiVo server only that small % will get the update. For the Series 2 there was a sign up list because of the large number of Series 2 TiVos and that many of them used the phone line. From the TiVo Series 3 on TiVo could do all the TiVos at once because most were on the Internet and the number was not as large. The number of Series 4 TiVos is even smaller as of this point in time.


----------



## flaminiom

I've got an XL and still at 14.1c. I'll keep an eye on it over the next week or so...


----------



## aaroncgi

davezatz said:


> TiVo has told me it could be a few weeks. I assume the initial batch has received the update, and a larger push will happen in a week or so. I've also been told this is a 'patch release' to improve performance and stability. Although the versioning makes it seem more substantial... Lastly, I've confirmed the second core is not active under 14.4 for whatever that's worth.


We received the speed boost (using only SD menus), but stability took a hit for us. Two hard lockups in one day, the only ones we have had since purchasing our Premiere about five weeks ago. I'll be contacting Tivo.


----------



## wesbc

Well it seems my unit has the 14.4-01-3-746 update. Don't know when it happened, but at least a day or two ago. Didn't even notice any difference. To me the HD menu is still laggy. I've switched to using HD menu since the last update. Haven't had any issue, other then it's still slow for my taste, but usable I suppose.

No need to rush to get the update. If it wasn't for this post, I wouldn't even have thought to check and here I was hoping I haven't gotten the update to see the speed improvements.

O, I have a premiere.


----------



## LoneWolf15

aaronwt said:


> I'm looking forward to this since my HD menus have never been useless. I have no idea why mine come up fairly quick compared to people saying it takes over 5 seconds. I still think it has to do with the INternet connection. I'll find out this weekend when I take a box over to my girlfriends house and I try it out with her slow 1mbs DSL connection. And it will be using the TiVo wireless G adapter.


Yeah, I wouldn't qualify the HD UI as "snappy" with 14.1c, but it's certainly usable for me. I haven't switched to standard menus, it would probably confuse my SO after using it for so long.

Your theory on Internet connection is interesting, I'd like to see what your experience is when moving that box over to the girlfriend's house. I used to have 16 down, 2 up, I downgraded to 12 down, 2 up (though the up speeds are definitely slower than before) to save money, and I'm not having issues. Of course, that's massively faster than your GF's DSL connection. Let us know.

I have a Premiere XL, and I haven't gotten the update either, after forcing a connection today. No biggie, and I can be patient, but this should enforce the idea that it is a random sample getting 14.4 at this point. My XL is working fine, but I wouldn't complain about even a 5% increase in speed for the HD UI.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

wesbc said:


> No need to rush to get the update. If it wasn't for this post, I wouldn't even have thought to check and here I was hoping I haven't gotten the update to see the speed improvements.
> 
> O, I have a premiere.


What kind of Internet speed do you have upload/download? My Tivo is definitely much faster since the 14.4 update. I have SDSL at T3 or faster speeds, i.e. I wonder if people that have ADSL and slower upload speeds are not seeing a speed difference.


----------



## vurbano

deandashl said:


> Any actual new functionality or updated menus?
> 
> Kinda painful watching an electronic device being developed while already "on the shelf", so to speak.
> 
> They need to get this going faster.


You must have never had the pleasure of experiencing the CE program for the HR20 series HD DVR's from Directv then. After years and years they are still being developed


----------



## vurbano

Does the premiere series suffer from the DD5.1 drop outs like the tivoHD series does forcing you to use PCM?


----------



## timstack8969

Still don't have "Pending Restart" stuck on 14.1C


----------



## orangeboy

timstack8969 said:


> Still don't have "Pending Restart" stuck on 14.1C


I wouldn't expect it until at least Monday or Tuesday. I think it was mentioned that TiVo doesn't release new software before the weekend, when the software engineers are not working...


----------



## DaveWhittle

timstack8969 said:


> Still don't have "Pending Restart" stuck on 14.1C


You are not alone.


----------



## aaronwt

It's not in wide release yet. Give them time. No need to get mad. You'll get it eventually unless they have some major problems with it.


----------



## ltxi

I'm up for that....prefer immediate s/w update, post release testing be on someone else.


----------



## Dreamin

timstack8969 said:


> Still don't have "Pending Restart" stuck on 14.1C


The wait is killing me too...


----------



## falcon26

Just tried a forced update on both my Tivo's still on 14.1C here in CA Bay Area....no new update yet...


----------



## mpf541

I worked with Tivo tech support yesterday and after we tried to force the update twice he then checked and told me that I would have to wait until they rolled it out to me. It was a staged roll out and they could not speed it up. This did nor make me happy as I am experiencing lock ups that make me unplug and plug it back in. 

But he he did offer me 2 free moths of service because I have to wait. Only problem with this is I both of my Tivos have lifetime service.


----------



## falcon26

Figures my friend just got it and he lives about 5 miles from me. I just tried it and nothing :-(


----------



## Mike-Mike

he did in fact just get it? or he just noticed it?


----------



## falcon26

He said he just noticed it....so I'm not sure when he really got it...


----------



## wp746911

ok ok guys so CLEARLY this update is still pending wide roll-out...I too would be constantly forcing updates, but don't get mad if it doesn't work sheesh- and please don't harass tivo asking for the update...


----------



## aaronwt

No point in constantly forcing updates. It will come down eventually.


----------



## lessd

aaronwt said:


> No point in constantly forcing updates. It will come down eventually.


This is correct, if your TiVo is on the initial list it already has the update, if it is not on that list you will not get the update until TiVo throws the big switch, than all will get this update within a day or so as there is not that many TP/TPXL out there. To keep trying to call home with your TiVo is just waisting time as you will never get the update that way. (even calling in the CS can't put your TiVo on the list as it is a random list to check for release problems).
You all without the new software will just have to wait, when the switch is turned on this form will light up with people getting the update, than you can force a call.


----------



## Tony Chick

Just forced a connection (Monday) and got the 14.4 update, last try was Sunday night.


----------



## DaveWhittle

Tony Chick said:


> Just forced a connection (Monday) and got the 14.4 update, last try was Sunday night.


hmmmm... so the switch has been thrown?


----------



## Rebate_King

DaveWhittle said:


> hmmmm... so the switch has been thrown?


I'll try my two units in about an hour and report back.


----------



## vstone

Mine connected at 2:16 PM - no joy.


----------



## vstone

The Tivp site used to have a place to request priority for a new software update. Anybody know if they still do this?


----------



## stevo1569

I got it! W00 H00!


----------



## gothaggis

I reset my tivo and got the 14.4 update today. One thing I noticed is that when you are in the tivo menus, there is no longer a window displaying what you are currently watching. Seems a tad bit faster, still needs work.


----------



## stevo1569

gothaggis said:


> I reset my tivo and got the 14.4 update today. One thing I noticed is that when you are in the tivo menus, there is no longer a window displaying what you are currently watching. Seems a tad bit faster, still needs work.


Mine still has the video window...check your settings


----------



## rainwater

gothaggis said:


> I reset my tivo and got the 14.4 update today. One thing I noticed is that when you are in the tivo menus, there is no longer a window displaying what you are currently watching. Seems a tad bit faster, still needs work.


That has always been an option. I really doubt they would remove the live tv window.


----------



## _Ryan_

vstone said:


> Mine connected at 2:16 PM - no joy.


no luck here either (4:30pm pacific)


----------



## iceman527

I just downloaded the update and it didn't do a damn thing. What was this update supposed to fix? Mine is still just as slow and I am staying on the sd menus until they get this thing right. Tivos tech people suck!


----------



## DaveWhittle

Not here yet, 2:30 pm.


----------



## stevo1569

Well I was excited about this but the HD menus are a little better but nothing close to what these forums cracked them up to be...oh well I guess I'll be on the SD menus for the next few months until the next update


----------



## gothaggis

Yeah tv window randomly came back. Strange. I barely notice any speed improvement in the menus at all.


----------



## LoneWolf15

lessd said:


> This is correct, if your TiVo is on the initial list it already has the update, if it is not on that list you will not get the update until TiVo throws the big switch, than all will get this update within a day or so as there is not that many TP/TPXL out there. To keep trying to call home with your TiVo is just waisting time as you will never get the update that way. (even calling in the CS can't put your TiVo on the list as it is a random list to check for release problems).
> You all without the new software will just have to wait, when the switch is turned on this form will light up with people getting the update, than you can force a call.


Good point, but I'd add to this --If the update turned out to be problematic, everyone here would be happy it was deployed the way it currently is now --with a small test demographic before widespread deployment.

TiVo is basically doing a closed beta with the 14.4 release. If you got chosen (and if it is working well for you), great! There's just a lot of conditions they can't account for testing software in a lab vs. "in the wild", so it makes sense to get a general idea of how it works for this small public sample beofre they release it to us.


----------



## Goldwing2001

I just downloaded 14.4


----------



## aaronwt

Three of my boxes had "pending restart" when I got home tonight so I rebooted those. 14.4 is noticeably faster than 14.1c. I was happy with 14.1c but 14.4 is definitely better.


----------



## SafariKC

Just did the update to 14.4 and the tiro locked up completely within minutes when trying to play the first recording. Wool hooo


----------



## Mike-Mike

where do you all see the "pending restart" at?


----------



## bkdtv

Mike-Mike said:


> where do you all see the "pending restart" at?


Settings -> Phone & Network


----------



## Mike-Mike

where at on that screen will it say it? Network Status?


----------



## aaronwt

on the phone/network screen it will say pending restart. It will also show that on one of the system info screens too.

On the phone/network page it will be very obvious.

On the Sys Info section wou will have to page down to see "pending restart" there. It's not as obvious as on the phone/network page.


----------



## Mike-Mike

thanks


----------



## wesbc

chicagobrownblue said:


> What kind of Internet speed do you have upload/download? My Tivo is definitely much faster since the 14.4 update. I have SDSL at T3 or faster speeds, i.e. I wonder if people that have ADSL and slower upload speeds are not seeing a speed difference.


I have FIOS so plenty fast. I'm not really talking about upload/download speed. I was referencing menu speed where everything still seems slow. I haven't tried browsing say youtube video if that is the suppose speed improvements.


----------



## Rebate_King

Wierd. My Premiere XL got the update but my regular Premiere didn't.

So it looks like the big switch hasn't been flipped just yet.


----------



## falcon26

I just checked again here in CA bay area. Still no update here :-( still 14.1C


----------



## Mike-Mike

none for me in KY either


----------



## lujan

I wish that they would make it so that we could choose when to get an update so that we could do it at our convenience.


----------



## aaronwt

Rebate_King said:


> Wierd. My Premiere XL got the update but my regular Premiere didn't.
> 
> So it looks like the big switch hasn't been flipped just yet.


Only four of my seven boxes had the update this morning.


----------



## wp746911

sooo basically some people are reporting great increases, others none- I wonder if there is a more subjective measure or if tivo can tell us what they are really doing?


----------



## retired_guy

falcon26 said:


> I just checked again here in CA bay area. Still no update here :-( still 14.1C


I got 14.4 on the 17th in Saratoga. I suspect the distribution is random and not impacted by geographical location.

No problems with it yet although I'm still almost all SD. For now, I value the very fast SD menu response times and consistency with my other TiVos more than the new features of the HD menus. MRV is always much faster than real time for HD recordings between the S4 and HD/S3 systems using a wireless "N" bridge. A transfer of a one hour HD recording from the S4 via wireless bridge to router to my PC via power line adapters and TiVo desktop took 35 minutes.


----------



## DaveWhittle

retired_guy said:


> I got 14.4 on the 17th in Saratoga.


I forced a connection late last night (the 24th) and still have 14.1c.

Is this a slow roll-out, or normal for TiVo?


----------



## Tony Chick

I'm one of those not seeing any speed improvement. My box is pretty much empty since I've only had it since thursday and I don't have cable-cards yet, so maybe it never had a chance to slow down?.


----------



## Johnwashere

Im still on 14.1c. Ive had my box up for 8 days now. I also got my welcome kit part 3 yesterday (never got 2) with my $10 amazon credit.


----------



## aaronwt

DaveWhittle said:


> I forced a connection late last night (the 23rd) and still have 14.1c.
> 
> Is this a slow roll-out, or normal for TiVo?


This is normal. It's never a good idea to release to everyone all at once. That way if there are any issues that crop up they can deal with it before releasing to everyone.


----------



## caddyroger

DaveWhittle said:


> I forced a connection late last night (the 24rd) and still have 14.1c.
> 
> Is this a slow roll-out, or normal for TiVo?


This is normal. I guess it done this way so that there not a lot calls going to customer service at one time. 
I am still on 14.1c and it maybe next week before I'll will get it.


----------



## DaveWhittle

caddyroger said:


> This is normal. I guess it done this way so that there not a lot calls going to customer service at one time.
> I am still on 14.1c and it maybe next week before I'll will get it.


I can be patient with this update because my Premiere is running pretty good at the moment with 14.1c.

Maybe we can be at the front of the line for the next "Big Update".


----------



## strejcek

I wish I could revert back to 14.1c. This "update" actually made my Premiere XL run more slowly. Before, the HD menus, while not lightning quick, were tolerable. Now they are sloooowwwww, almost to the point where I'm actually considering disabling the HD menus. I guess I know what some of you guys were complaining about. Oh well, goes to show you not every Tivo is the same. Bring on another update, soon!


----------



## Rebate_King

DaveWhittle said:


> I forced a connection late last night (the *24rd*) and still have 14.1c.


That made me laugh.


----------



## WillH

I live in the Atlanta area and 14.4 update was loaded yesterday. It was PENDING RESTART at 6PM so I assume it came in yesterday afternoon. I forced the restart.

I have been using the HD interface all along with my Premiere XL and so far it seems the same slow interface to me. "Maybe" a tad faster but very hard to tell. What I do notice is that the top page banner ads and stuff do not load right away like before - there seems to be a priority now on the menu displaying before the ads and junk load. 

To me, so far, this seems to be a very small incremental update probably only addressing stability issues.

Slowing moving in the right direction. Just can only hope they either speed the HD menus up or give us the option to turn off the top banner ads and stuff which probably would speed it up greatly.


----------



## diamar

I got the update within 24 hours of the first person who posted, so I guess I'm a lucky one this time.

Performance is somewhat better, but it appears that some of that is because they're doing a better job of buffering what's up there and redrawing the whole screen at once (it used to redraw line by line, if I recall correctly). So at least a portion of the performance gain may be more perception than reality for people.

One downside of the new cache strategy is that when you return to a menu (like Now Playing) after watching a show, it won't have been refreshed since the last view. So if a show was deleted, or a recording started or finished, it won't show up on the list right away. It does redraw the screen eventually, but it's definitely not speedy in doing so. 

It's generally pretty stable for me, I've only had one restart since the new version came out.


----------



## Mike-Mike

Rebate_King said:


> That made me laugh.


I still don't get it, I know there is a joke there somewhere, but I am missing it


----------



## paulnelson20

Mike-Mike said:


> I still don't get it, I know there is a joke there somewhere, but I am missing it


It says 24rd, it should say 24th, which it appears the op of that comment has already fixed.


----------



## DaveWhittle

paulnelson20 said:


> It says 24rd, it should say 24th, which it appears the op of that comment has already fixed.


Yep.... I typed 23rd, then realized I was a day off - but only changed the digit.


----------



## lujan

diamar said:


> ...
> 
> It's generally pretty stable for me, I've only had one restart since the new version came out.


Is this good? I would think you would not want any restarts instead of saying "...I've only had one restart...". Are restarts a common thing with the Premiere's?


----------



## aaronwt

No restarts should be expected. The only restarts I had were on the first software and five of my boxes did it within a short time span of each other. I had no restarts on the last software, and so far, four of my boxes have the new software and I've seen no issues with that yet.


----------



## Mike-Mike

DaveWhittle said:


> Yep.... I typed 23rd, then realized I was a day off - but only changed the digit.


oh, man talk about over analyzing... i thought it was some reference to the show 24.... obviously I knew it was supposed to be 24th, but I thought it was a typo on purpose to make a joke... boooooo me


----------



## falcon26

Just tried again here in the Bay Area CA no new update yet...


----------



## Fist of Death

No update here in the PNW yet either... :down:


----------



## sghrush

Fist of Death said:


> No update here in the PNW yet either... :down:


Ditto. No update in the Palm Springs area either.


----------



## aaronwt

It's not by location. If it was, all my Premieres would have the update. Only four of them have received it.


----------



## xbr23

no update here. bought my Premier XL on launch day. still running 14.1


----------



## crxssi

Is it really necessary for people to continuously post that they don't have the update yet? I mean, WHO CARES?? It has already been posted over and over that it is a random partial deployment that has nothing to do with when you bought it or where you live. *So posting you "still don't have the update" contains ZERO useful information.*


----------



## macgyver

crxssi said:


> Is it really necessary for people to continuously post that they don't have the update yet? I mean, WHO CARES?? It has already been posted over and over that it is a random partial deployment that has nothing to do with when you bought it or where you live. *So posting you "still don't have the update" contains ZERO useful information.*


Feel better now?


----------



## Mike-Mike

crxssi said:


> Is it really necessary for people to continuously post that they don't have the update yet? I mean, WHO CARES?? It has already been posted over and over that it is a random partial deployment that has nothing to do with when you bought it or where you live. *So posting you "still don't have the update" contains ZERO useful information.*


i still don't have the update either


----------



## stevo1569

Mike-Mike said:


> i still don't have the update either


haha smart a$$...anyway, the only thing I can tell you guys which you already probably know is that:


Reboots Fixed (from what I can see)
SD menu is obviously lightning fast
HD menu is_ better_
Selecting a show and having it play is speedier
Maybe I'm just seeing things but actually changing channels is faster for me

That's about the extent of it...


----------



## Airkat

I caved and got a premiere since comcast switched to all digital and I didn't want one of their lame converter boxes in the living room.

20 minutes or so before the installer came out (for the m-card), it locked up. Rebooted, he installed the card, yay. Yesterday (a day later since he came @7pm the previous day) I went to watch TV and it locked up again. This time it was a black screen with the error "dong" being played everytime I pressed any button.

rebooted again. hopefully this software comes down to my box soon and things improve. I've relegated the premiere to the least-used TV in the house, but I'd like to promote it to daily use if it could just behave.


----------



## StevesWeb

sghrush said:


> Ditto. No update in the Palm Springs area either.


I'm in Palm Springs and my Premiere XL got the new code on Monday of this week.


----------



## cranbers

After a few weeks now still no hard crashes or interface lockups. Speed is also really goof still.

Still very happy can't wait for all the menus to get HD support. The other issues. Like switching from hd to sd is the annoying thing now but hey as long as the init is stable and usable I'm happier then i was. Hopefully they push it out soon to everyone.


----------



## falcon26

Does anyone know if this update enables the 2nd cpu?

Also I still didn't get the update here in the bay area


----------



## aaronwt

No it does not.


----------



## sghrush

aaronwt said:


> It's not by location. If it was, all my Premieres would have the update. Only four of them have received it.


The phrase used to be 'I want my MTV!' Now the phase is 'I want my SU (service update)!'


----------



## cranbers

Is there somewhere in the unit it says if the second core is disabled or enabled?


----------



## sghrush

cranbers said:


> Is there somewhere in the unit it says if the second core is disabled or enabled?


Not sure. According to other posts, this last SU update did not enable the second core. It will be enabled 'soon' via a firmware update, not a service update.


----------



## remshard

Brother in Texas got it this morning. I got it tonight in DC. Been checking everyday! Way cool. 
Thanks TiVo.


----------



## greensky

I have the update. I'm just using the Standard UI, so I'm not sure if I've seen any speed improvement at all. I'm happy with the speed of the standard UI, except for Netflix/other apps. I just use my Roku for those, but I'll try them on the Tivo when I get a chance and see if they are any faster.


----------



## indyrobb

I just got my Tivo Premiere this past Wednesday and received the new update tonight. Cable cards should be installed in the morning, so I'll get to start really using it. 

Comcast is evil - went to all digital this week, which caused me to buy a new Tivo for the bedroom, which caused me to buy a new HD TV for said bedroom. Evil I say!


----------



## eddieb187

Recieved the 14.4 update at the beginning of the week.
I saw "pending restart" so I forced a restart on my XL and this produced several restarts before it finally booted to a pink screen. Strange. Had to restart again. 
They need to fix the long restart.

So far I noticed that the TiVo Central banner up top does not reload every time you move the cursor. Banner seems to be cached now. Scrolling up and down in My Shows the banner is static. Enter a folder and it will reload new data. Much Better.
Slight increase in response time, not much. Scrolling up and down in My Shows I still see the spinning green circle a lot. Moving between some menus is still slow within the HDUI and seems buggy. Playing back a recorded show usually starts immediately now but sometimes there's a long delay. Deleting a recorded show produces a long delay sometimes as well. Every once in a while moving between an HD and SD menu drops you to live TV for a couple of seconds and then up pops the SD menu. Going from live TV to TiVo Central produces a blank screen for several seconds once in while. 

SDUI is very fast and a pleasure to use. Which is what I will be using.
HDUI Still feels quite buggy. Disappointing for more than 2 months since the release.

Output resolution issue is not corrected in this release. 
Switching between multiple displays still unchecks certain outputs you previously had checked. Seems to be switching to the native resolution of whatever display is active and unchecking everything else. This is a pain and I hope it can be fixed soon.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

aaronwt said:


> No it does not.


Is there a change log anywhere?


----------



## jwagner010

Got the new release and Tivo should be ashamed. This software is still garbage. People paid a lot of money for this device and deserve better.


----------



## orangeboy

jwagner010 said:


> Got the new release and Tivo should be ashamed. This software is still garbage. People paid a lot of money for this device and deserve better.


Um, kind of nebulous...
What's wrong with the software that should make TiVo ashamed?


----------



## petrpasek

orangeboy said:


> Um, kind of nebulous...
> What's wrong with the software that should make TiVo ashamed?


It's the new flash software mixed with the old one, slow navigation. Some movies are listed as available from Netflix, but can't be accessed (sometimes netflix has movies that are available for short time for instant viewing and than just on DVD but TiVo software it's not updated on this). Problems downloading movies from Amazon... Should I keep going?


----------



## Mike-Mike

greensky said:


> I have the update. I'm just using the Standard UI, so I'm not sure if I've seen any speed improvement at all. I'm happy with the speed of the standard UI, except for Netflix/other apps. I just use my Roku for those, but I'll try them on the Tivo when I get a chance and see if they are any faster.


you get the Netflix Roku update yet? I bought my TPXL to replace my roku on my main tv, but Netflix and Amazon on TiVo are much less sweet on a TiVo...

the new UI for Netflix is making me want to add my roku back to my main tv

ETA: I did get the 14.4 update yesterday/last night


----------



## cranbers

Yeah I agree TiVos netflix interface is so basic it's pretty outdated compared to the consoles especially. I really hope they update this to add more options and features.


----------



## timstack8969

Using the PS3 with Netflix your able to see and pick what you want add on your TV screen. They need to add this feature to TIVO Premiere Netflix.


----------



## bigpatky

timstack8969 said:


> Using the PS3 with Netflix your able to see and pick what you want add on your TV screen. They need to add this feature to TIVO Premiere Netflix.


well, you only get to choose within certain categories that the give you. it's only a limited amount of selections w/in each category too. there's no search or browse option.


----------



## DaveWhittle

Strange... still on 14.1c and forced a connection. It seemed like it was installing something for about 15-20 minutes, so I assumed it was the 14.4 update. But when I checked later, it said I still had 14.1c and the connection was marked "Successful".

If it did update, at what point do I get "Pending Restart"?


----------



## Monty2_2001

You'll get a message right away, I watched it do the update (forced) Friday. Hopefully more will have it next week. Honestly, the performance improvements aren't very noticable on HD menus.


----------



## SoBayJake

I got 14.4 right away, but have kept pretty silent lately.

The only things I've noticed:
1) Errant behavior at times with the video preview window. On at least 2 occasions, it has shown the big yellow "pause button" icon in the bottom of the preview window, even though video was playing.
2) Pressing "Play" or "Select" to start playing a show is usually quicker. Sometimes, however, it's slower than before, and even shows the "old" video for a few seconds before replacing it with the selected video.


----------



## aaronwt

Monty2_2001 said:


> You'll get a message right away, I watched it do the update (forced) Friday. Hopefully more will have it next week. Honestly, the performance improvements aren't very noticable on HD menus.


When I was on the phone Friday with upper level TiVo support for the MAK problems I was having, he said they are still slowing rolling out 14.4.

I asked if it would go wide next week, but he wouldn't confirm or deny it.

Three of my boxes still have not received 14.4. No big deal for me though since they will get them eventually.

I'm just glad the issues he worked on with my and my Media Access Key have been resolved for now. The question now is whether I will have problems with the MAK again. 
the MAK problems have been my only gripe which really were screwed by an idiot lower level CSR back in April. But those probelmes have nothing to do with teh Premiere boxes since it was not limited to S4 models.


----------



## lujan

It seems like TiVo is just like all other electronic company's technical support. You will get different stories depending on who you talk to. I started a chat with TiVo yesterday about still not receiving 14.4 and he said that it continues to roll out for 2 weeks starting on the 17th of May. That makes the end of 2 weeks tomorrow (5/31). I don't think we're all going to get 14.4 by tomorrow. Also, I've done at least a couple of the "connect to the TiVo service" and even manually restarted the box and no update has come yet.


----------



## falcon26

Just tried again today here in the Bay Area CA still no update guess the west coast will be the last to get it...


----------



## SoBayJake

falcon26 said:


> Just tried again today here in the Bay Area CA still no update guess the west coast will be the last to get it...


Geographic location has NOTHING to do with the rollout. I'm in Los Angeles, and I got it right away. Others with multiple TiVos in the same household have only some of them upgraded.

It's a rollout based on TSN (whether they choose them randomly, or from certain batches, etc. I don't know).


----------



## CharlesH

SoBayJake said:


> Geographic location has NOTHING to do with the rollout


Agreeing. When cable companies or phone companies roll out updates, things vary by region since there are many separate systems that all happen to be owned by the same company. The new features or whatever are individually deployed in each system per whatever the corporate policy is.

There are no comparable geographic regions for TiVo. All of a given model of TiVo get the same software from the same place over the Internet, and it doesn't matter if it is in New Jersey or California.


----------



## natkins

Well, I just now got the update. But I'm not pleased that my Premiere XL decided to reboot in the middle of a recording (at 6:30pm). 

I thought the usual MO was for the Tivo to restart in the middle of the night.

Not happy.


----------



## SoBayJake

natkins said:


> Well, I just now got the update. But I'm not pleased that my Premiere XL decided to reboot in the middle of a recording (at 6:30pm).
> 
> I thought the usual MO was for the Tivo to restart in the middle of the night.
> 
> Not happy.


It shouldn't have rebooted then, it still does the "Pending Restart" and reboot at 2 AM (assuming no recording).

Sounds like you had a spontaneous reboot.


----------



## SalP

14.4 arrived for me last Monday. For me, the HD menu's have improved from unbearable to bearable. I found some remote control shortcuts, which I'll share in case anybody is not aware of them:

On the TiVo Central:

Press 1 for Season Pass Manager
Press 2 for To Do List
Press 3 for Wishlist Search
Press 4 for Search
Press 5 for Browse


With 14.1 the TiVo rebooted last Friday, Saturday and Sunday evenings while I was watching a recording. 14.4 had been ok from Monday until today (Sunday). The TiVo guy suggested it may be a problem with the Wireless Adapter, so on his recommendation I'm going to leave it disconnected for a few days. He suggested that if the TiVo still reboots I may have to swap the machine.

Apart from the occasional restart I have to say I'm very pleased with the Premiere XL.


----------



## yunlin12

Got it here in San Jose, just noticed this thread and checked, I have 14.4. I'm switching to the HDUI to see if there is any performance improvement. Bringing up "My Shows" takes ~ 1-2 sec, as well as paging up/down, and navigate into individual folders. Not as fast as SDUI, but I think I can live with this if it's stable, which remains to be seen.


----------



## nrc

timstack8969 said:


> Using the PS3 with Netflix your able to see and pick what you want add on your TV screen. They need to add this feature to TIVO Premiere Netflix.


Can't you just do this through TiVo Search?


----------



## aaronwt

nrc said:


> Can't you just do this through TiVo Search?


I think so. When I watched Lost on Netflix last weekend. I think Iused TiVo search and it came up as on TV and Netflix. So I chose Netflix to watch it from.


----------



## falcon26

Just checked and forced an update on both my tivo's still no update for me :-(


----------



## lujan

I think that connecting to the TiVo Service makes no difference in helping us get the update quicker. It's just something the TS people tells us to make us think we're going to get it quicker.


----------



## xbr23

still waiting on the update.


----------



## caddyroger

lujan said:


> I think that connecting to the TiVo Service makes no difference in helping us get the update quicker. It's just something the TS people tells us to make us think we're going to get it quicker.


The 7 am connection did not have the update. I forced a connection about 6 pm and got the update. It running faster now. I'll keep it on the HD menu now.


----------



## cydeweyz

caddyroger said:


> The 7 am connection did not have the update. I forced a connection about 6 pm and got the update. It running faster now. I'll keep it on the HD menu now.


Thanks for the update. I tried at 5pm, with no luck. Forced a connect after reading this (7:20pm) and picked it up. Rebooting now...


----------



## orangeboy

The update will come when it comes.


----------



## ward_ja

I can confirm that geography makes no difference: I have 14.4 downstairs and 14.1c upstairs since 2 weeks ago. Still waiting for upstairs update. [Two identical Premier XLs]


----------



## cydeweyz

Well, 14.4 is either faster or caching more info. I have this widget on my Mac called iEyeNet that monitors my WAN connection. When moving to a new Netflix page, I could see info downloading, but going back to a previously viewed page, would not result in as much of a data spike. Also on My Shows, paging down will result in a brief wait with a green circle on first view, but not on subsequent views.
Overall a minor, but welcome improvement.

Edit: Also in Netflix, when holding the page down button, I no longer get the "bong" sound with a page freeze. It still has some delays, but keeps paging down.


----------



## Airkat

forced a connection last night after I realized my box was suffering from "No Network even though I AM on the network" syndrome. Got 14.4, rebooted. Froze. At that point I just went to bed. Maybe it'll have a better day today.


----------



## TivoInNY

I've had my Premiere XL for about two months now (pre-ordered it the first day it was available), but only started using it as our primary box over the last two weeks, relegating our rock-solid S3 to our upstairs TV. Figured I'd throw my experiences into the mix here, pre and post 14.4. 

With the SD menus turned on, the Premiere acts like a significantly faster S3. It is 100&#37; stable for me with no lockups/reboots and transfers between boxes are quick. With the HD menus turned on following 14.4 a few days ago, I find them to be a bit sluggish, but acceptable for sure. Probably a bit slower than the SD interface on the S3. No lockups yet - stability is fine. Even though I'm using the HD screens right now, mostly to try them out, I think Tivo needs to double the speed of them, even after 14.4, to make the machine feel snappy, which I think it should for what it costs.

An aside - I think Tivo should offer the OLED screen as an upgrade option on the Premiere. I really miss it. I know it doesn't mean much to some folks, but I (and my family) love being able to see what's happening without turning on the TV. Also, WE MISS OUR CLOCK. I know...small things, but still, sometimes it's the small things that differentiate between liking and loving a product (anyone who has used a Macbook Pro multi-touch touchpad can attest to this, I think).


----------



## vstone

HD menus do not see my S2DT. SD menus will see it, but will lock up tryiing to transfer from it.


----------



## rocko

vstone said:


> HD menus do not see my S2DT. SD menus will see it, but will lock up tryiing to transfer from it.


Try rebooting the S2 - reset all your network gear ...


----------



## RoyK

rocko said:


> Try rebooting the S2 - reset all your network gear ...


My first reaction was that if the SD menus see the S2 then it must be broadcasting its presence. But if it's communicating then you should be able to transfer from it. Rebooting the S2 may indeed fix the problem.

But the larger question is why would the SD menus see it but the HD menus on the same box not? Obviously one or the other is screwed up.


----------



## rocko

RoyK said:


> My first reaction was that if the SD menus see the S2 then it must be broadcasting its presence. But if it's communicating then you should be able to transfer from it. Rebooting the S2 may indeed fix the problem.
> 
> But the larger question is why would the SD menus see it but the HD menus on the same box not? Obviously one or the other is screwed up.


I think we kicked around the theory that the SD stuff and the HD stuff are implemented in separate code - apparently both handing basic network browsing differently.


----------



## WillH

Well, my Premiere XL finally succumbed to fate and died twice yesterday - both times requiring hard reboots (unplugging the power cord). These were the first and only times it had crashed in over six weeks of ownership/use. I am running the 14.4 software. The first time it crashed, the video window was running a recorded program and I was deleting some other recorded programs at the same time. It froze with the video window running - no remote keys would bring it back. I let it sit there for 10 minutes to no avail. The 2nd time it crashed (about 4 hours later in the day) I was again deleting a recorded program and the thing froze with the green circle spinning. I again let it sit there for 10 minutes and no remote keys would work. 2 hard reboots in the same day; None previously. I am thinking the 14.4 may be a step back. It is behaving the same way my original non-XL Premiere was before any software updates. Very frustrating. I am thinking the team working on the Premiere is at a loss as to what is going on or how to fix it.

Another new thing that bugs me: Why won't the darn thing delete a prerecorded program while it is playing when I click on the DELETE button on the menu screen? I can click enter or click the > key (both ways should work) to tell it to delete it but 7 times out of 10 it will not delete it. I have to go back to the Now Playing list and delete it from there.


----------



## diamar

WillH said:


> ...
> 
> Another new thing that bugs me: Why won't the darn thing delete a prerecorded program while it is playing when I click on the DELETE button on the menu screen? I can click enter or click the > key (both ways should work) to tell it to delete it but 7 times out of 10 it will not delete it. I have to go back to the Now Playing list and delete it from there.


I too have noticed the delete problem. it seems that frequently (but not always) the delete key doesn't actually delete something in the list. It starts to delete it -- the little 'x' appears next to it -- but the screen ultimately refreshes with the show still in the list.

The buggy software continues, and it seems like sticking with SD is the best plan for now. Very frustrating that they shipped the HD interface so long before it was ready.


----------



## xbr23

i finally got the 14.4 update on 6/03/10. did some deleting over the weekend and no issues. it did take a few seconds to delete the shows i wanted to remove, but no major issues. still using the HDUI on my PXL.


----------



## treat2day

diamar said:


> I too have noticed the delete problem. it seems that frequently (but not always) the delete key doesn't actually delete something in the list. It starts to delete it -- the little 'x' appears next to it -- but the screen ultimately refreshes with the show still in the list.
> 
> The buggy software continues, and it seems like sticking with SD is the best plan for now. Very frustrating that they shipped the HD interface so long before it was ready.


SD works perfectly well and fast too. I will not bother with the HD interface again until it is resolved.

I have noticed the HD interface works great in off peak hours.

This comment may not add to solutions but it should be noted that 2 tuners recording, internet connection, HD interface with viewing window off, Amazon VideoOnDemand viewing. Amazon HD download got sluggish and the remaining of the show was a frozen advertisement for Pharma product.


----------



## b_scott

when is the super update coming for the HDUI? Was 14.4 it? I thought they were really doing a massive update in May, but 14.4 doesn't seem to be all that much of a speed increase.


----------



## rocko

b_scott said:


> when is the super update coming for the HDUI? Was 14.4 it? I thought they were really doing a massive update in May, but 14.4 doesn't seem to be all that much of a speed increase.


14.4 is it - for a while at least. Different folks have noticed differing degrees of improvements. I am one for whom it was noticeable. It still has a ways to go speedwise.


----------



## b_scott

rocko said:


> 14.4 is it - for a while at least. Different folks have noticed differing degrees of improvements. I am one for whom it was noticeable. It still has a ways to go speedwise.


I swore the twitter lady said both cores by the end of May. what happened to that? We need a 15.0 update stat.


----------



## orangeboy

b_scott said:


> I swore the twitter lady said both cores by the end of May. what happened to that? We need a 15.0 update stat.


I'm pretty sure both cores was not promised by May, or any other specific date...


----------



## crxssi

b_scott said:


> I swore the twitter lady said both cores by the end of May. what happened to that? We need a 15.0 update stat.


As pointed out several times, simply activating a second core will do little to nothing to improve performance unless the Flash HDUI was properly designed to be multithreaded (and I suspect it is not). Multi-core operation is not a magic bullet that will fix design flaws and poor coding (and before someone jumps one me, one PERFECT example of poor coding is not caching all the icons and graphics).


----------



## crxssi

rocko said:


> 14.4 is it - for a while at least. Different folks have noticed differing degrees of improvements. I am one for whom it was noticeable. It still has a ways to go speedwise.


Yeah- various degrees. From no improvement at all, to just "noticeable". I don't have any first-hand experience, but to me, "noticeable" might mean 10% while people are expecting 400%?


----------



## MrFlibble1

Mr. Flibble has 14.4 and there was no noticeable improvement.

Mr. Flibble is still running with HD menus turned off.

Mr. Flibble is very cross about this.


----------



## rocko

MrFlibble1 said:


> Mr. Flibble has 14.4 and there was no noticeable improvement.
> 
> Mr. Flibble is still running with HD menus turned off.
> 
> Mr. Flibble is very cross about this.


Rocko is not amused


----------



## rocko

crxssi said:


> Yeah- various degrees. From no improvement at all, to just "noticeable". I don't have any first-hand experience, but to me, "noticeable" might mean 10% while people are expecting 400%?


After using 14.4 for about 1 week I'm going to pull a number out of my a$$. That number is a 20-25 percent improvement - specifically paging through My Shows (>100 recordings), deleting items, moving though items on the Discovery bar, navigating through what HD menus that are here.

While it is obviosly a premature product release, I am encouraged.

Fire away


----------



## stevo1569

rocko said:


> After using 14.4 for about 1 week I'm going to pull a number out of my a$$. That number is a 20-25 percent improvement - specifically paging through My Shows (>100 recordings), deleting items, moving though items on the Discovery bar, navigating through what HD menus that are here.
> 
> While it is obviosly a premature product release, I am encouraged.
> 
> Fire away


Totally agree...(Same exact experience I'm going through)


----------



## treat2day

rocko said:


> After using 14.4 for about 1 week I'm going to pull a number out of my a$$. That number is a 20-25 percent improvement - specifically paging through My Shows (>100 recordings), deleting items, moving though items on the Discovery bar, navigating through what HD menus that are here.
> 
> While it is obviosly a premature product release, I am encouraged.
> 
> Fire away


TiVo is the only manufacturer which I would ever trust to give me a 1st generation product that works flawlessly. I may not be able to use the HDUI menus at 100% as expected.

I am totally happy with the upgrade to the Premeire XL in SD menu setting.


----------



## cautionespn

I have a TiVo Premiere XL with a 1TB DVR Expander attached. I have over 100 recordings in my Now Playing list. With 14.4 it takes approximately 3 seconds to switch from one page to the next using the Up/Down Channel button.

This is *terrible* performance. Speaking as a QA Director with over 15 years of software QA experience, I can honestly say that I would never have given that particular aspect of the TiVO experience the green light for release.

I sincerely hope that they plan on addressing the performance issues ASAP. Additionally, I don't know who made the decision to ship this UI with only a fraction of it actually updated to the new look and feel while still retaining the older UI in quite a few screens, but that was a terrible move. Consistency in the UI is non-negotiable in software development.


----------



## orangeboy

cautionespn said:


> ...This is *terrible* performance. Speaking as a QA Director with over 15 years of software QA experience, I can honestly say that I would never have given that particular aspect of the TiVO experience the green light for release...


A case of the chiefs not listening to the rest of the tribe, concerning the release of this platform...


----------



## orangeboy

ferrumpneuma said:


> orangeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure both cores was not promised by May, or any other specific date...
> 
> 
> 
> ...or ever.
> 
> A Tivo employee mentioned it but that is definitely nothing to count on. TiVo employee comments on this site or trade shows are unofficial.
> 
> Then look at TiVos history and the second core seems like a long shot.:up::up::up:
Click to expand...

It may be because of this forum that dates are not given. Kind of a "lesson learned" scenario...

I (and probably TiVo) would be sorely disappointed if enabling the second core didn't come to pass. Basically it would be a waste of hardware, where a single core chip could have been used at a less expensive cost, which makes me believe that enabling the second core will come to pass (eventually)...


----------



## crxssi

orangeboy said:


> where a single core chip could have been used at a less expensive cost


Maybe $5 or something.
But I do think they will enable it eventually.


----------



## MrFlibble1

treat2day said:


> I am totally happy with the upgrade to the Premeire XL in SD menu setting.


Why though? What does that offer you that you don't get with the now cheaper Tivo HD?


----------



## DaveWhittle

MrFlibble1 said:


> Why though? What does that offer you that you don't get with the now cheaper Tivo HD?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the Tivo HD discontinued..?


----------



## aaronwt

crxssi said:


> Maybe $5 or something.
> But I do think they will enable it eventually.


$5 is alot. Many companies will opt not to put in a product that costs a tenth of that.


----------



## ltxi

MrFlibble1 said:


> Why though? What does that offer you that you don't get with the now cheaper Tivo HD?


A more stable and efficient unit, even in it's current "beta" state, with greater potential. The only reason I own a PXL is because of repeated buggy tuner problems and infant mortality failures with late production HDs.


----------



## DeWitt

ltxi said:


> A more stable and efficient unit, even in it's current "beta" state, with greater potential. The only reason I own a PXL is because of repeated buggy tuner problems and infant mortality failures with late production HDs.


Agreed. I am very Happy with my Premeire and my Premeire XL using SD Menus. No more stability or signal sensitivity issues. Not to mention blazing fast transfer speeds.


----------



## cranbers

Unfortunetely I just had my first lock up. So much for excellent eh?

So happy to be a non agreement signing beta tester 

I can't believe this topic has over 15k views weew.


----------



## SugarBowl

We had a massive lineup change here in raleigh, nc. My Premier XL was running perfectly up until i did the restart guided setup to get the new channels. Every time i do a guided setup, it crashes after i confirm my channels, and restarts guided setup from the beginning. The 2nd time, it works. But even though i selected Cable & Antenna, and it scanned and found 20 channels, there are no OTA channels listed anywhere in my channel list or my guide. 

Just tonight the tivo locked up, rebooted, and somehow, magically, the guide has reverted to the old lineup.. ???


----------



## kylemax

I still don't have 14.4.


----------

